# A new hero is born



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

A new hero is born, and he use a Slingshot as a weapon.......


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...is this for real?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Me thinks photo shop is the hero here


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*Expendables *"*Theraband Black Edition*"


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Me thinks photo shop is the hero here


Yeah...the bullets on the belt and the gun on the hip.......and slingshot in hand???? Hmmm


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

It's history the way is SHOULD have been : )
I like it!
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> Me thinks photo shop is the hero here


Photoshop don't work alone, give the designer a little credit! :naughty:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Rayshot said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > Me thinks photo shop is the hero here
> ...


Come on! is just for fun! not to win a photoshop contest!!

And the gun on the hip is for the 500 yard shots :rofl:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Skook said:


> It's history the way is SHOULD have been : )
> I like it!
> Skook
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yes!! we don't see a slingshot playing a role in a hollywood movie very often, besides Beyond the reach with Michael Douglas


----------

